# New Grinder Website launched!



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have launched our long awaited www.grinders4coffee.co.uk website.

All grinders been selected due to popularity, reliability, robustness etc

Focused and dedicated to serving our trade customers, pre-registration is required in order to obtain trade prices.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cool. You've got Mazzer spelled as Mazzar


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for that, guess that's why we got you guys here, lol


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Do we, as Forum members, constitute as Trade customers then? Is that why you posted this?







/hoping/wondering


----------

